# Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell



## Honeyball (3. September 2013)

War in den letzten Tagen mal jemand vom Kleinboot aus auf dem Kleinen Belt zwischen Fredericia und Gammel Albo unterwegs?

Wir wollen mein altes Lieblingsrevier vom 14. bis 21.09. besuchen nach langer Abstinenz wegen der damaligen Stell- und Schleppnetzproblematik. Nach dem was man so liest, soll es ja durchaus wieder  möglich sein, ein paar akzeptable Fische zu fangen. Mir geht es jetzt auch nicht um besonders fängige Stellen oder so, da kenne ich die üblichen Verdächtigen noch gut genug, sondern mehr darum, wie es zur Zeit nach dem warmen Sommer und angesichts der für die Jahreszeit fast "tropischen" Wassertemperaturen allgemein aussieht. Da wir anglerisch und vom Zielfisch her flexibel sind, können wir uns vielleicht das langwierige Suchen und Probieren ersparen.:m
Bisher hab ich nur in dänischen Foren gelesen, dass noch immer Makrelen gefangen werden.


----------



## bombe220488 (3. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Wenn das Wetter nicht ganz Miserabel wird bin ich auch ab dem 16.9 in Fynshav,

wäre auch interessiert was geht


----------



## Honeyball (4. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Fynshav auf Als ist allerdings ein ganz anderes Revier als die Engen um Middelfart mit entsprechend ganz anderen Voraussetzungen und Zielfischen. :m


----------



## bombe220488 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

....ich hab Gammel Pol gelesen, alles klar


----------



## Gunnar (4. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Ich kann nur von letztem Jahr um diese Zeit berichten. War dort eine Woche in Gammel Albo. Stellnetze am Ufer ohne Ende. Wir haben 1 Woche mit 6 Personen gefischt. Die Fänge waren bescheiden. Platte ging ganz gut.

Gunnar


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Kommt nach Fynshav, die Fänge sind hier dieses Jahr sehr gut.


----------



## Roger Rabbit (4. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Genau. Fahrt nach Fynshav. Super Fänge dieses Jahr. WRS-Charterboot würde sich auch freuen. 

Gruß und viel Petri Heil


----------



## Since1887 (4. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Bekommt man bei WRS Charter auch kurzfristig was? Wir überlegen Freitag mal wieder aufs Wasser zu fahren und ein paar Dorsche zu ärgern. Alternative wäre Neustadt in Holstein.

Wie ist das mit dem Wind Fynshav? lt. Wetter.com ist ja ne 4-5 angesagt.

VG
Since


----------



## Roger Rabbit (4. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Ich denke ja. WRS hat ja ne ganze Menge Boote, da wird wohl das ein oder andere frei sein. Ich hab mich auch wieder für Samstag angemeldet. Die Fahrt könnte allerdings vom Winde verweht werden. Nur soon laues Lüftchen wird es am Wochenende nämlich nicht geben und auch die Windrichtung Südost ist bestimmt nicht ideal.
Na mal schauen was wird, die Hoffnung stirbt bekanntlich zuletzt.


----------



## Coasthunter (7. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Schade, das es keine Brandaktuellen Meldungen vom Lille Belt gibt. Wir werden ab morgen dort für ein paar Tage sein. Was ich so vom Ferienhaus vermieter gehört habe, soll Dorsch und Plattfisch gut laufen. Köhler wohl auch, aber das sind wohl eher Forellengrößen.


----------



## Honeyball (7. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Was ich so vom Ferienhaus vermieter gehört habe, soll Dorsch und Plattfisch gut laufen. Köhler wohl auch, aber das sind wohl eher Forellengrößen.


In welcher Ecke denn?


----------



## Coasthunter (8. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Wir haben ein Strandhaus bei Strib. Wir werden heute als erstes die Eisenbahnbrücke ansteuern. Wenn da nichts geht, tuckern wir mal Richtung Fredericia. So, jetzt muß ich aber los. 
Ich berichte dann mal, wo was ging.#h


----------



## angelnrolfman (8. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Wir haben ein Strandhaus bei Strib. Wir werden heute als erstes die Eisenbahnbrücke ansteuern. Wenn da nichts geht, tuckern wir mal Richtung Fredericia. So, jetzt muß ich aber los.
> Ich berichte dann mal, wo was ging.#h


 
Moin Andor, dickes Petri und viel Spass !!!#h


----------



## Honeyball (8. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Wir haben ein Strandhaus bei Strib. Wir werden heute als erstes die Eisenbahnbrücke ansteuern. Wenn da nichts geht, tuckern wir mal Richtung Fredericia. So, jetzt muß ich aber los.
> Ich berichte dann mal, wo was ging.#h



Sehr schön!!!
Wir nämlich ab kommenden Samstag auch :m
Vielleicht sehen wir uns ja noch bei der Übergabe 
...und lasst bitte noch was drin !!!! #h#h#h

Vor allem aber viel Spaß und Fisch!!!!


----------



## Airferdo (8. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Ui, da bin ich aber mal gespannt wie rin Flitzebogen ! Bitte bitte ein Bericht !


----------



## Honeyball (9. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Wenn es stimmt, dass wir WLAN in dem Haus haben, lass ich zwischendurch mal was hören/lesen.
Und eine Story für's Oktobermagazin sollte von uns auch rausspringen.:m


----------



## Heiko112 (9. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Wir Reisen am 21.09 an. Ist sonst noch jemand die darauf folgende Woche in der Ecke Middelfart?


----------



## Honeyball (9. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Also zumindest ist das AB für den Rest des Septembers dort gut vertreten... :m

Wir verraten euch, ob und wo wir Fisch finden. #h


----------



## Airferdo (9. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Ich dann Anfang November ;-)


----------



## Coasthunter (10. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*



angelnrolfman schrieb:


> Moin Andor, dickes Petri und viel Spass !!!#h



Ja moinsen. Alles guddi?:q



Honeyball schrieb:


> ...und lasst bitte noch was drin!!!




So,jetzt aber. Wir sind vom Lille Belt geflüchtet. Sonntag dort angekommen, haben wir jede, wirklich jede Stelle angefahren. Wir haben es auf Platte versucht, wir haben gepilkt,mit und ohne Beifänger, wir haben alles an Gummis runter gelassen, was unsere Zauberkisten hergaben,zwischen durch immer wieder Naturköder.. Das Wetter war uns egal. Es war Stürmisch und hat geregnet. Es kamen entweder nur Fische raus, die weit unter Maß waren oder garnichts.  Montag das selbe Spiel. Schlechtes Wettter, gute Laune und gute Bekleidung hielten uns nicht davon ab, alles anzusteuern, was irgendwie, irgend eine Fischart an den Haken bringen könnte. Wieder das selbe Trauerspiel. Viel zu klein, oder garnichts. Heute haben wir dann die Flucht angetreten. Entweder hatten wir einfach nur Pech, oder es gibt dort nur Kleinfisch. Auf jeden Fall sahen wir keinen Sinn mehr darin, dort weiter zu bleiben. Und das, obwohl heute ideale Bedingungen herrschten: Sonne und wenig Wind. 
Ich wünsche allen, die zum kleinen Bellt fahren, mehr Glück.


----------



## angelnrolfman (10. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Ja moinsen. Alles guddi?:q
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Hi Andor....läuft so 

na das ist ja echt bescheiden bei euch gelaufen....... aber ich habe auch schon von anderen Anglern gehört, dass es dort nicht so laufen soll #c. Vieleicht ist ja nur im Moment? Andere Bekannte von mir sind gerade wiedergekommen und das sind auch erfahrene Meeresangler, auch Ostsee und der kleine Belt gehört zu ihren Revieren, welchen sie jetzt aber erstmal "in Ruhe lassen" wollen#c Sicherlich werden auch irgendwo Fische sein, aber so wie hier Einige geschrieben haben...... #d


----------



## Coasthunter (10. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Na ja, etwas gutes hat das ganze doch. Wir wissen jetzt, wo wir auf keinen Fall mehr zum Angeln hin fahren. :q:q


----------



## Honeyball (11. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Na das sind ja tolle Aussichten :c

Dann werd ich mal ein bis zwei Bücher mehr einpacken und hoffen, dass wir wenigstens Pilze finden....:m

|kopfkratGibt's da in der Ecke wenigstens 'nen guten Put&Take-See? :m


----------



## Coasthunter (11. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Laß Dich nicht entmutigen. Vielleicht hatten wir wirklich nur Pech. 
Pack Dir auf jeden Fall ne Tüte rohe Shrimps ein und versuch es auf Platte. Vielleicht kommen ja doch ein paar größere raus. Gebissen haben sie auf jeden Fall non stop. Wenn Du unter der Autobahnbrücke durch bist und Richtung Eisenbahnbrücke tuckerst, auf 18m, so ziemlich direkt vor dem großem Haus. Sieht wie ne Kirche oder sowas in der Art aus. Wir hatten dort immer Doubletten. Leider nur Winzlinge.


----------



## Honeyball (11. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Wie heißt es so schön:
I'll do my very best :m
Wo kleine sind, müsste es ja eigentlich auch größere geben.
Wir hatten früher da mal 'ne gute Stelle vor der Autobahnbrücke, die aber immer nur bei einer ganz bestimmten Driftrichtung lief.
Wie sah es denn mit der Strömung aus?
Kommt man mit Leichtgewichten aus?


----------



## Coasthunter (11. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Da wir Sonntag mit ner satten 2!!! gedriftet sind, mussten wir mit 150g runter. Montag hatten wir 0,5. Da langten 80g. 60 wären bestimmt auch unten angekommen. 
Aber Du hast bestimmt recht: Wo kleine sind, müßten auch größere sein. Ich würde mich auf jeden Fall, über ne Info freuen, wie es euch dort Fangtechnisch ergangen ist.


----------



## Honeyball (11. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Ich werde diesen Thread nutzen und -wenn wir Internet haben- live berichten, ansonsten gibt's nachträglich entweder einen Kurzbericht hier oder eine Bildstory fürs Magazin. :m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 7531 (11. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

fahrt in den Südlichen Teil vom Kleinen Belt rund um Fynshav/Mommark/Ærø. Die Dorschfånge hier sind im diesen Jahr hervorragend.


----------



## Honeyball (13. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Tja, Matze, wenn nur nicht das Haus in Strib schon gebucht wäre...:m

Aber wir haben ja jetzt mehrere Optionen:

Dorsche suchen
Makrelen suchen
Heringe suchen
Plattfisch suchen
auf MeFo schleppen
zum Forellenpuff fahren
zur Westküste rüberfahren
nach Fynshav fahren, falls wir dort ein Boot bekommen können
(Stein-)Pilze suchen
Pils oder Øl trinken (+Ouzo, +Jubi)
vorm Kaminfeuer sitzen und lesen, fernsehen oder dummes Zeug quatschen
Regentropfen an den Fensterscheiben zählen
vom Sturm umgekippte Bäume wieder hinstellen
....

...also: Auf geht's in eine windige, verregnete Lillebælt-Nixfang-Woche :vik::vik::vik:

(und ich beneide die Daheimgebliebenen, die tagsüber gemütlich am warmen Arbeitsplatz sitzen und abends in der molligen Bieberbettwäsche mit dem Frauchen kuscheln können trotzdem irgendwie garnicht)


----------



## bombe220488 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

ich bitte trotzdem um Live Berichterstattung 

ich werds mir wohl kneifen bei dem Wind #q


----------



## Honeyball (13. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

steht und fällt weder mit Wind noch mit Wetter, sondern ausschließlich mit dem WLAN und Internet vor Ort #h


----------



## bombe220488 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

:msehr vorbildlich


----------



## Coasthunter (13. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Ich wünsch euch ne gute Fahrt und vor allem.....Fisch!!!#6

Seid ihr zufällig Strandvegen 95? Wir hatten dort kein WLAN. #d

Aber der Kamin war toll. Unsere Klamotten waren ne Stunde später wieder trocken.


----------



## Heiko112 (13. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

@Honeyball

Als Telekom Mobil Kunde hast du noch bis ende September die Möglichkeit eine Woche Internet mit dem Handy umsonst zu nutzen.
Ist immer hilfreich wenn man sich mal schnell die Wetterlage anschauen möchte und so.

Smart Traveller oder so nennt sich das.


----------



## Airferdo (14. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Viel Glück und schönen Urlaub Honeyball,wird schon !
Ich habe meine Platte immer hier

https://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&ll=55.505354,9.675221&spn=0.00994,0.01929&t=h&z=16

gefangen und die waren ordentlich im April im Herbst sollen sie ja noch fetter sein !!!


----------



## Honeyball (14. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Kurze ZwischenMeldung nach Tag 1.
1. Wir haben wlan 
2. Es ist nicht einfach mit der Angelei 
3. Hab überraschenderweise einen richtig schönen Hornhecht gefangen, der am leichten Geschirr abgegangen ist wie Zäpfchen.
4. Zum Abendessen haben wir uns noch ein paar Wittlinge dazu geholt und 4 Flundern, alles auf Watti oder Kneifer. Dabei hat auch ein gut 40er Dorsch hallo gesagt .
5. Wetter ist bescheiden 
6. Morgen gehts weiter.


----------



## Honeyball (15. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Heute haben wir ganz vereinzelt Makrelen ans Vorfach bekommen. Dazu auch wieder einen maßigen Dorsch (45). Makrelen sind noch gut da, aber immer nur kleine Trupps, die bei starker Drift schwer wieder zu finden sind. Na ja. 6 Stück gab es für uns 3 zum Abendbrot. Und eine Tüte für die Tiefkühlung. Mit im Wok fritierten Hornhecht als Vorspeise eine rundum gelungene Mahlzeit.
Bin pappsatt und Ouzo-schwer.
Tschüss bis morgen.#h


----------



## bombe220488 (15. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Viel Erfolg weiterhin


----------



## Coasthunter (16. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Frittierter Hornhecht aus dem Wok....., man man man, :q:q


----------



## Honeyball (16. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Man tut was man kann, bzw. Man isst, was man hat.
Übrigens :  Heute gab es Nudeln. Noch Fragen???  :q:q:q:q


----------



## Heiko112 (16. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

@Honeyball

Seit ihr nur vom Boot aus oder auch vom Ufer?

Wetterbedingt heute "nur" Nudeln oder wollten die Ostseeleoparden nicht.

Wir reisen Freitagnacht an deswegen schmachte ich nach diesem Thread und nach deinen Berichten.


----------



## Coasthunter (16. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*



Honeyball schrieb:


> Übrigens :  Heute gab es Nudeln. Noch Fragen???  :q:q:q:q



Kurz und bündig. So mag ich die Fangberichte.


----------



## Honeyball (16. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Nee, heute passte alles nicht. Immer wieder Schauerfronten mit brutaler Drift bei auffrischendem Wind bis 7 Bft. Haben zuerst keine Makrelen und dann keine Dorsche gefangen. Erst als wir es mit den restlichen Wattis auf keine Platten versucht haben, kamen noch ein paar Filets in Sushi-Qualität (und -Größe) an Board.(also gerade mal maßig )
Die Truppe unter uns fängt nachts am beleuchteten Pfeiler einzelne Dorsche und Köhler. Aber auch nicht die Menge/Größe ...
Aber da kann ich ja nicht raus, weil ich hier schreiben muss 
Die Drift vor dem Schullandheim werden wir sicher wiederholen, wenn wir Wattis oder Kneifer haben. Da scheint noch was zu gehen.
Vor Fredericia sind zu viele Nemos schneller als ihre Großeltern.
Einzig mit Wittlingen um 25 könnte man die Räuchertonne füllen.Die gehen fast überall auf Makrelenvorfach auf Grund.
Spaßig ist, dass immer wieder Tümmler nah am Boot auftauchen. Die denken wahrscheinlich, wir fänden mehr Fisch als sie.:m

Wenn das Wetter passt, müssen wir mal mehr aufs Offene raus...


----------



## Honeyball (16. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

@Heiko:
Fahrt in Harrislee ab und deckt euch mit Wattis und Seeringlern ein!!!


----------



## Coasthunter (17. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Soll ich nach nem Fangbericht fragen, oder lieber nach dem Speiseplan?


----------



## bombe220488 (17. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Ich würd mich gern nach dem Wetter erkunden...
Ich bin nicht hoch gefahren trotz Buchung aber 400km südlich sah es gestern und heute gar nicht so übel aus

Gruß


----------



## Honeyball (18. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*



Coasthunter schrieb:


> Soll ich nach nem Fangbericht fragen, oder lieber nach dem Speiseplan?



Gestern gab es Miesmuscheln, die der Nachbar am Brückenpfeiler geerntet hat.Dazu lecker Wein und sicherheitshalber noch Ouzo, falls eine schlecht war. Irgendwie hatte ich danach eine kleine SchreibBlockade :m
2 grade mal maßige Dorsche und einige Nemos und Wittlinge schwimmen wieder, 2 schöne Makrelen frieren in der Truhe und freuen sich auf den warmen Ofen. Platte gingen gestern gar nicht #c
Heute soll der Wind weniger werden. Vielleicht kann man dann leichter und kleiner angeln.


----------



## Honeyball (18. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Achso, Wetter: April aber Wasser ist wärmer
 Wind gestern 5-6, Drift stark, brauchte mindestens 150Gramm


----------



## bombe220488 (18. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Danke für den Bericht !


----------



## Honeyball (18. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Du bist schon wach?????
> Leidest Du an seniler Bettflucht, oder haste heut was großes vor?#h


Nein.Ist die normale Aufstehzeit bei uns weil vormittags Flut ist.


Heute gab es Dorsch aus dem Backofen !

Und den ganzen Tag Sonne, kaum Wind, daher auch wenig Drift, teils zu wenig. 3Dorschies und 2 Platte sind weniger im Belt.


----------



## Honeyball (18. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Gesendet von meinem GT-I8190 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## Coasthunter (18. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Das mit dem Wetter heute, freut mich. Aber eure 5 Sterne Mahlzeiten, treiben mich langsam in den Wahnsinn. 

PS:Klasse, täglich zu lesen, was im Belt so ab geht.#6


----------



## Honeyball (18. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Ja, wir haben einen wirklich fähigen Koch dabei, der uns aufs Beste versorgt.

Allein wie er gestern die Muscheln hin bekommen hat, war ein Traum. 

@Dorschbremse: Aber dann mal wieder was mit Fisch


----------



## Honeyball (20. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Hab gestern ganz vergessen, die Info vom Tage rein zu stellen .
Wir haben uns einen Beutel tief gefrorene Garnelen geholt und nur damit oder mit den letzten verbliebenen Seeringlern gefangen.Auf Stahl und Gummi ging gar nix.
So aber haben wir an die Familien zu Hause gedacht und 6 Dorsche, 2Köhler, 6 Schollen und eine Flunder auf Eis gelegt. In Summe also ein gelungener Tag mit viel Sonne und ab und zu Fisch. 
Ganze große Garnele erwies sich dabei als selektiv gegen die vielen kleinen, die hier rumschwimmen.
Unser Koch, der nicht mit auf dem Wasser war, hatte eingekauft, um uns mit Thailändischer Küche zu verwöhnen. Hähnchen-Curry mit Gemüse und Reis.


----------



## Coasthunter (20. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Wir haben für nächstes Jahr leider, leider Camp mit Vollverpflegung am Roms gebucht. Sonst hätte ich euch den Koch für ne Woche abgeschwatzt.:q:q:q 
Freut mich, das ihr heute gutes Wetter und gute Fänge hattet.#6


----------



## Honeyball (21. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

So, liebe Mittleser, das war's von unser Lillebælttour 2013.
Heute konnte ich die wahrscheinlich letzte Makrele dieses Sommers, die vor Fredericia schwamm, verhaften und zu 70Grad Rauch verurteilen, denn kaum dass wir vor Ort waren, biss sie beim Absinken auf Garnelenstück. Danach war komplett Ende mit Makrelen.
Sie teilt sich die letzten verbliebenen Plätze in der Räuchertüte mit einem jugendlichen Köhler und zwei 40er Dorschen. In Summe bleibt der heimische Räucherofen also nicht ganz ausgebucht. 
5 Platte frieren auch noch steif zusammen mit 8 Filets .

Abschluss-Menü war Verfeinerte Dosensuppe à la Honeyball. Der Koch hat gestreikt und das Boot geputzt.:m Außerdem wollten wir die vollen Dosen nicht wieder mit zurück nehmen. Aber nachdem 2 Chorizos mit geschnittenen Lauchzwiebeln ihr fett im Topf ausgeschwitzt hatten, brachten sie in das Duo aus Serbischer Bohnensuppe und Texastopf noch eine gewisse Aromanote. :e .

Wenn es die Zeit erlaubt, werde ich die Erlebnisse dieser Woche noch in eine Story fürs Magazin packen.
Als Fazit bleibt: Der Lillebælt ist voll mit Fischen, die einfach nur Zeit zum Wachsen brauchen, und ein guter Koch gehört in die Crew, wenn die Tour gelingen soll.

Ein besonderer Dank geht an meinen Freund und Captain Hinnerk, für dieses geile Geburtstagsgeschenk!!!


----------



## Coasthunter (21. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Und ich bedanke mich, für die netten Daily News vom Bellt und wünsche eine gute Heimreise. #h


----------



## Airferdo (25. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Very geil Honeyball !


----------



## Ossipeter (25. September 2013)

*AW: Kleines Boot auf Kleinem Belt aktuell*

Honey, du hast es gebraucht!


----------

